# Citation style for book?



## velo (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm writing an auto-biographical account of my own experiences that pertains to a specific area in the psychological sciences.  This will be a self-published book of (estimated) 80-100k words.  I've used APA extensively for psych papers but it feels overly distracting in a book format as I'm also trying to reach the lay person who is perhaps not as interested in a properly cited book.  However I also want to maintain credibility when I do reference current science on the various aspects of my topic.  Chicago endnote style seems more 'readable' but is not usually used with the topic of psychology.  

Of course, all the recommendations for the use of these styles refer mostly to their applicability to academic papers, not books published outside of academia.  Does it matter what I use?  Is there a style that is specific for book format?  I can't seem to find what is 'proper.'

[edit] I should also add that I will be injecting a large amount of science into several areas of the book which is why I am asking.  Though my subjective experiences make up much of the volume the science references are very important and vital to the type of work I want to create.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 16, 2018)

are you familiar with viktor frankl?
is that the type of work you wish to write?
pls.n.thx


----------



## velo (Jan 16, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> are you familiar with viktor frankl?
> is that the type of work you wish to write?
> pls.n.thx



No.  I am not familiar with his work.  

Let me expound a bit...the book will be comprised of three parts.  Part 1 will describe WHAT happened, which is mostly written already.  There is a smattering if scientific references to back up why the events in this part are significant but primarily this will be an anecdotal re-telling of a specific decade of my life.  Part 2 will be the results of what happened, specifically in terms of psychological responses.  I will be using more citations in this part to back up and clarify the HOW and WHY these behaviours and thought patterns appeared however my subjective experiences will still be a major part of this section.  Part3 will also employ other aspects of psychological, biological, and pharmocological science to hopefully allow the lay reader to understand the eventual transformation and change in my psychological processes whilst also giving some real scientific validation to an emerging topic in mental health care.  

My concern over the citations is readability.  APA, for example, is not fun to read for the average person and can be off-putting when the citations interrupt the flow of the text.  I am curious what others have used as I'm sure I can't be the first to write a book that blends anecdote with referential support.  I will see if I can find an example of Mr Frankl's work.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 17, 2018)

from the above description, an appendix or two might fit the bill.
if a specific body of research seems critical to intersperse with
your text, maybe topic specific references can be cited at the end
of a chapter or section.
i lean toward keyword list following chapter or section that
refers the reader to topic groups in an _Additional Reading_ appendix.

frankl's man's search for meaning
part 1 deals with his analysis of his experience,
part 2 deals with key concepts (logos) within the system (logotherapy)
 that he found success with

there are many books written around that specific book.

do you wish to use this for future academic or professional credentials ?


----------



## velo (Jan 17, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> do you wish to use this for future academic or professional credentials ?



Not for credentialing, though the research and my experiences will likely play a part in my future academic ventures.  The goal is to have a book that speaks to the average reader in the target audience but also to be scientifically valid enough to be considered an anecdotal resource for future study.  Whether I can achieve that very difficult goal remains to be seen.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 17, 2018)

of course you can.
there is a certain expertise that comes
solely from experience.

consider "bibliography"
and a convenient way for an intrigued reader
to find relevent material easily.

i wouldn't be surprised if books like yours
don't act as a sort of steering committee
for both peer support and research models.
jussayin'


----------



## velo (Jan 18, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> consider "bibliography"



There will absolutely be a references page or bibliography. 

I've been playing for a couple days and I think what I will do is somewhat heretical to my way of thinking but it's my book, not something I'm submitting for academic review.   

I think I'll use Chicago style endnote notation (footnotes won't really work for e-readers and the like) while the actual references will be formatted in APA because of the subject matter.  

Example-

"If the child’s desires and thoughts are dismissed or rebuked, the child internalises that as being that they are not worthy as a person[SUP]7[/SUP]."

7 Cabaniss, D., Cherry, S., Douglas, C., & Graver, A. (2013). _Psychodynamic Formulation_. New York: Columbia University Press.


----------

